# My 2014 Michigan Elk hunt



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Firefighter said:


> Try to get that mount through your front door... lol
> 
> -Jason


Ah, didn't think of that. I have never seen an elk or moose head mount in a home with standard height ceilings where they looked like they belonged there.
I would think a Euro mount would get thru a door okay. Still wouldn't right in most homes, would look great in the polebarn.

L & O


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The state record elk used to hang in a party store at higgins lake. It hung pretty low, still looked pretty good at what was probably standing height.....


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

If there was a "like" button for that picture, I'd click it. 

What Jason said is 100% accurate. Be sure to get both antlers pinned but only after it's been officially scored (pending the 60 day drying period). 

Also be sure to get your ivories back from the taxi ASAP! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Already got the ivories


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Checked in at 293


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

What a great bull! Probably score in the top 2 or 3 in CBM for 2014. Maybe even No 1.


----------



## jasona44 (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome story and congratulations!!!! Were all 4 shots in the boiler maker and you were just making sure he wasn't going to need tracked? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## markopolo50 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great bull and story. I agree with the detachable antlers, makes going on wall so much easier. I am curious too, how many points did you have or was it a lucky draw??

Thanks


----------



## sxray (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet. Helluva good time.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

First two were behind the shoulder, 3rd one was in the jugular, 4th in the ass. I wasn't taking any chances so when he got back up, which was kinda unbelievable, it was time to put him back down. 

I had 7 points I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Finished product. Now I have to figure out where to put it.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on a great bull! Sounds like a great hunt too.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Huntmich said:


> Finished product. Now I have to figure out where to put it.


I suggest right over your bed so it's the first thing you see when you wake up in the morning. 

I suggested the same thing to firefighter. Jason couldn't do that because he doesn't wear the pants in his relationship.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Huntmich said:


> Checked in at 293
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Did you enter that with CBM ? The highest entry with CBM last year was 307 taken by a lady. Looks like the all time record is 375 NT and 362 T.

L & O


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

I guess I don't wear the pants either Scott. She didnt seem to think that was a very good idea. Plus I'd gave to hang it sideways.


----------

